# Scared nocturnal?



## Monica173 (May 13, 2017)

Hey guys, 
I know this might sound silly but I worry about our tegu a lot even though she is super sweet and has been improving greatly. We have an argentine red tegu we got in October and she is really really shy. She didn't come out for weeks when we first got her so we slowly started to bond with her and stuff and we're making good progres but realized she was burmating.(well trying) within the past mon this or two she has started eating consistently and was coming out on her in during the day which was great!! But she stopped doing that a week or 2 ago (we live in a basement next to the garage and got an ant problem so we had to take out the substrate for a bit so we can get them cleared out. She still came out after we gave her hides and layers of shirts to burrow in.) So being the worry wart I am after a week of her not eating when she had been regulay eating and coming out I checked on her (she is very smart and I thought she might have escaped) I didn't wake her up just checked to see if she was there and she was but she woke up a bit later and my boyfriend said she was really scared the rest of day. The next night/morning at 4 am I heard scraping and she was up. Now she's not up during the day ever.. did I scare her that bad?


----------

